# Hide and Seek world championships.



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

We have a new contender, the rest of the world is counting down from 100.

Colonel Gadaffi, you're it.
Previous players include Lord Lucan, Anne Frank, Saddam Hussein, Shergar and the modern elite champion Osama Bin Laden with a time of approx 10 years.

Right, where's he gone?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

He's behind you .......................


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope not, i'm in the bath.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

shouldnt this be in what are you wearing lol :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

:lol:

A camo thong,bow tie and a pearl necklace i made myself.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ewww


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

STTink said:


> :lol:
> 
> A camo thong,bow tie and a pearl necklace i made myself.


got any pictures this time? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I swear I saw Bin Laden in France when I was on my holiday, he walked straight passed me, it was his beard that was the give-away  ..... 40 40 save home I found one


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Madeleine McCann has this one in the bag...


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

manphibian said:


> Madeleine McCann has this one in the bag...


She ain't hiding she is in my basement


----------



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Gforce said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Madeleine McCann has this one in the bag...
> ...


I heard you have been cheating though by employing a helper - Josef Fritzel I think is his name.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Barryw1 said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


Ahhh yes the bloke who invented No Windows


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gforce said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Madeleine McCann has this one in the bag...
> ...


Your bad :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I know dotti I just can't help myself sometimes 

Gaddafi has the sas 22 regiment after him now his days are numbered


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

And over a £1m kill or capture bounty on his swede.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

STTink said:


> And over a £1m kill or capture bounty on his swede.


You up for it STTink get the desert camo out I'll meet you there mate


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Better odds than the lottery. :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

He's living in Mexico and has got blonde hair and big tits now. Still an ugly fucker though :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> He's living in Mexico and has got blonde hair and big tits now. Still an ugly fucker though :lol:


And the mahoosive! blind man glasses are a dead give away :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Apparently he's been seen in Scotland, staying with some McLouds, relatives of his up there who were made famous by the Stones in the 60's. Hey you, Gadaffi McLoud

Shall I get my coat :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Madeleine McCann has this one in the bag...


No, Ben Needham has got the gold medal for this one.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

STTink said:


>


 :lol: :lol:


----------

